# Antivirus for Nokia 3120 classic !



## [rApToR] (Sep 27, 2008)

I recently bought a Nokia 3120 classic .
Its a great phone .   
But i don't know which antivirus to install and which one is the best .
Plz help !


----------



## krates (Sep 27, 2008)

no need for a antivirus


----------



## azzu (Sep 27, 2008)

[rApToR];951636 said:
			
		

> But i don't know which antivirus to install and which one is the best .


No Anti virus is Required just be sure wat ur Recieving via bltooth or sharing And wat ur installing thats it


----------



## chinawall (Sep 29, 2008)

btw how u find the phone actually? i am thinking of buying that for my dad in coming days. so would like to know more ,eg: battery backup,call quality,signal reception etc or whatever u may feel to express. Thank you.


----------



## [rApToR] (Oct 11, 2008)

battery backup : good (after a full charge can run a full 2 days on moderate use*)
signal reception : excellent
call quality is good but a bit down (only a bit) in noisy areas.
camera is good (flash serves it purpose nicely)
I opened a few sites on GPRS and the page view was amazing due to its 2.0' QVGA screen which is very good.
So, all in all the phone is a best buy.

*BEST BUY AWARD --- Nokia 3120 Classic

** Moderate Use = 1 hr music playback daily and approx. 30 mins. gaming and other regular functions.


----------



## ico (Oct 11, 2008)

No AntiVirus required for Nokia S40 phones. 

Yeah, Nokia 3120c and 3110c are VFM phones.


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Oct 11, 2008)

Take care while connect to usb or bluetooth.


----------

